# Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?



## druide (21. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte es eventuell mal von der Brandung aus versuchen.
Habe leider keine Brandungsrute. Kann ich auch eine Heavy Feeder dafür nutzen oder doch lieber eine Pilkrute oder eine Karpfenrute ? Was eignet sich da am besten ???


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*



druide schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich möchte es eventuell mal von der Brandung aus versuchen.
> Habe leider keine Brandungsrute. Kann ich auch eine Heavy Feeder dafür nutzen oder doch lieber eine Pilkrute oder eine Karpfenrute ? Was eignet sich da am besten ???


 


Wo willst du angeln,Nordsee oder Ostsee? An der Ostsee kannst du in vielen Bereichen die Feeder einsetzen. Evtl.auch
die Karpfenrute.
An der Nordsee sind diese Geräte in meinen Augen eher weniger geeignet.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## el-roberto (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

mein bekannter missbraucht immer seine karpfenruten und es hat denen noch nicht wirklich geschadet


----------



## druide (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Ich möchte zur Ostsee.
Gerne hätte ich auch Tips wieviel Gramm mein Grundblei haben muss und eine simple aber fängige Montage !?


----------



## NickAdams (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Wichtig ist Länge und Wurfgewicht. Was die Hersteller draufdrucken, ist sekundär. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Eristo (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

@druide


 Ich überprüfe seit Jahren beim Rutenkauf die Ringe mit einem Magneten. Je weniger die Ringe magnetisch sind, desto geringer ist das Risiko, dass sie nach Benutzung der Rute im Salzwasser rosten.


 Die Probe kann man natürlich auch bei den vorhandenen Ruten machen...#6


----------



## petripohl (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Moin Moin,
hängt mit Sicherheit stark vom Wetter ab. Bei ner 6 von vorne und einwenig Krautgang wirds bestimmt eng mit ner Heavy Feeder. Bei geringerem Wind spricht nichts dagegen.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*



el-roberto schrieb:


> mein bekannter missbraucht immer seine karpfenruten und es hat *denen* noch nicht wirklich geschadet


 




Hat es *ihm* auch Fisch gebracht?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*



druide schrieb:


> Ich möchte zur Ostsee.
> Gerne hätte ich auch Tips wieviel Gramm mein Grundblei haben muss und eine simple aber fängige Montage !?


 


Welche WG`s vertragen denn die Ruten (nicht der Blankauf-
druck entscheidet)?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## druide (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

was für ein wg und länge brauche ic hdenn so für die ostsee !


----------



## el-roberto (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*



> Hat es *ihm* auch Fisch gebracht?


dem bekannten oder den ruten?
ich meinte dass die ruten darunter nicht sonderlich gelitten haben und ja, fische hat er damit auch schon gefangen


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

also so zw. 80 und 150 g solltest du schon werfen können je nach seegang und wind natürlich...

einfache montage:

fertig gekauftes brandungsvorfach mit 2 haken an die hauptschnur, blei und n paar wattwürmer ran, das wars...

petri! 

sebastian


----------



## druide (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

cool danke !!!! denn nehme ich meine pilkrute und ne feeder mit !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Wie lang ist denn deine Pilkrute?


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Die Pilkrute würde ich nicht bevorzugen, nimm lieber die Karpfenrute. Geht nicht zu rauen Bedingungen ganz gut.


----------



## druide (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Pilkrute ist 2,7 m !!! Heavy Feeder 3,9 m und die Karpfenrute 3,6 m wobei mir die etwas zu schade ist !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

2,7m ist aber für die Brandung viel zu kurz. Hast du relativ ruhige See, reicht 'ne Karpfenrute vom WG sicher aus, allerdings mußt du weiter werfen und brauchst demzufolge 'ne längere Rute(3,6 sollte sie mindestens sein), ist die See rau mit ordentlich Brandung, mußt du nicht so weit werfen, brauchst aber mehr Wurfgewicht und durch den Seegang trotzdem wieder 'ne lange Rute um möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, in beiden Fällen sind 2,7m viel zu kurz, es sei denn, du angelst von 'ner Seebrücke/Mole usw.


----------



## keinangelprofi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Ich würde die Feeder nehmen, wobei eine Heavy Feeder mit 3,90 schon fast zu schwach ist. Eine Ultra Heavy Feeder mit 4,50m und 250g WG ist besser geeignet. Da kannst du auch ordentliche Bleigewichte rausfeuern, damits auch liegenbleibt.

Die Karpfenrute würde ich auch zuhause lassen..


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Moin ihr, ich frag mich grad warum die Karpfenrute zu Schade ist. Der Blank kommt mit dem Salzwasser nicht in Berührung. Die Ringe werden ab und an mit Silicon eingesprüht. Das Ostseewasser ist eh nicht sehr salzig. 

Da würde ich mir mehr Sorgen um die Rolle machen. Also wegen dem Sand


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

HI,

klar kann man dazu auch eine Heavy Feeder der XXL Klasse nehmen. Solche Ruten setzt man am Rhein auf Barben usw. ein, wenn man Futterkörbchen jenseits der 180gr werfen muss.

Ein Modell zw. 420cm - 450cm mit einem WG von 250gr WG sollte dabei gute dienste leisten. Mit denen kannste richtig ausprügeln was geht.....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> klar kann man dazu auch eine Heavy Feeder der XXL Klasse nehmen. Solche Ruten setzt man am Rhein auf Barben usw. ein, wenn man Futterkörbchen jenseits der 180gr werfen muss.
> 
> Ein Modell zw. 420cm - 450cm mit einem WG von 250gr WG sollte dabei gute dienste leisten. Mit denen kannste richtig ausprügeln was geht.....




Und durch die optimierte Weitwurfrutenberingung so 'ner Feederrute sollte da einiges gehen, oder?

Nimm lieber deine Karpfenrute!


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Süsswasserute zum Brandungsangeln missbrauchen?*

Bist du sicher, dass du schonmal eine "richtige" Feederrute in dem Format in der Hand hattest? nach deiner Aussage - denke ich weniger.

Du kannst auch mit ner Karpfenrute weit werfen - aber ob bei einer 3,x Lbs Rute noch irgendwas als Bissanzeiger funktioniert wage ich zu bezweifeln.

ich würde am besten die Köder jedesmal per Motorboot raus bringen - das ist das sicherste


----------

